# Canon G1X mk III vs Canon G7x mk II



## Chaitanya (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/8432414091/powershot-shootout-canon-s-g1-x-iii-and-g7-x-ii


----------



## stevelee (Jan 25, 2018)

Interesting comparison. I travel with my G7X II. I wouldn't want to try to squeeze anything bigger into my pants pocket, so it's good to see that I'm not giving up much of anything meaningful for my purposes by using the cheaper and smaller choice. I've used this camera for 15 or so months, including trips to the Rockies, southern coastal cities, Pittsburgh, Britain, Hawaii, and Southern California. I've been quite pleased with the results. 13" x 19" prints look great. I hope I have shots from Hawaii that will make a nice panorama to print out on roll paper to frame and hang in my front room that has a somewhat islandy décor.

This replaced the S120 that fit in my shirt pocket and zoomed to 120mm equivalent, but has a smaller sensor. The G7X II has enough more pixels to crop a 100mm shot to the S120's 120mm picture size with pixels to spare, so no real loss.


----------

